# Catalogue template



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello everybody. I'm currently redeveloping my website. Can anyone recommend me a free template/script for the catalog part ? Well basically I need something to which I could easily ad or remove new products, categories etc.


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

Are you looking to have just a catalog, or do you want a full fledged shopping cart?

If you're looking for a catalog, you could just create a simple page linking system that shows off your products. If you want a cart.... well... there's more options than I'd like to write out right now. haha


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

you can try zen cart if you want something free


----------



## kristimck (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Boguslaw, 

DecoNetwork has a built in product catalogue function designed specifically around t-shirts and garments. There are heaps of product brands in there (Fruit of the Loom, NIke, Hanes, Gildan, American Apparel etc) already set up with thumbnails, descriptions, colours, sizes etc. 

You can also set up your own products if they are something different. It's all WYSISYG so no coding needed or anything. 

Not sure what platform you are currently building your site on but it's something to consider.


----------



## vallians (May 13, 2010)

You can using just like my online store Vallians Online Store | T-Shirt for Man and Woman in Indonesia
I use templatic theme (wordpress), yeah it's not free but it's very good, looks nice, simple and elegant.

And the reason I love this theme and wordpress is SEO friendly. Imagine, only 1 month my alexa rank is 600.000. You not need to use advertising, just put right keyword and search engine will show your website. I prefer using free traffic than paid. IMHO. anyway, here is the source link of my template.

*eShop e-commerce theme* 
eShop | Templatic


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks guys ! 

Basically I would want something like zen cart.. but I don't need a shopping cart I just want it for product display. Can I customize zen cart so it would only show categories and products without pricing and without a shopping cart ?


----------



## Fr4nk13 (Feb 10, 2010)

Why don't you just create a series of static pages, then?


----------



## vallians (May 13, 2010)

yeah, if you don't need shopping cart, you can choose any template or static page using HTML.


----------

